# Petition re: neutering cats/dogs



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

Cross posted from Catchat

Please sign the following petition and pass on to others

Petition to: make it law that everyone, apart from registered breeders, has to have their cat/dog neutered/spayed by the time they reach 6 months of age. | Number10.gov.uk


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

No thank's i wouldn't have my dog's done at such a young age


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

While I appauld the sentiment 6 months is too young for some animals and it's totally unforceable. How would you expect a law like this to be enforced?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JSR said:


> While I appauld the sentiment 6 months is too young for some animals and it's totally unforceable. How would you expect a law like this to be enforced?


Well i have to say it's a law i'd break:blushing:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> Well i have to say it's a law i'd break:blushing:


I'm afraid i would too


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> I'm afraid i would too


Glad i'm not the only one. None of mine were ready at that age.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Another one here whose against it,
I don't believe in routine neutering,certainly not at 6 months old,and this could be a dangerous time for a bitch when they are due there first season.
Every dog should be accessed on an individual basis,what may be fine for one dog may not be right for another.

Sorry not signing and yes it's a law I would also break.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Another one here whose against it,
> I don't believe in routine neutering,certainly not at 6 months old,and this could be a dangerous time for a bitch when they are due there first season.
> Every dog should be accessed on an individual basis,what may be fine for one dog may not be right for another.
> 
> Sorry not signing and yes it's a law I would also break.


I'm sitting here looking at my cocker, That would mean she'd have to be none in 2 week's timeut:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just returned from the vets to collect Harriet from being spayed.

She was a Cats Protection kitten and I had little choice as to the age she had the operation 

I do believe however, that people should neuter their animals unless a registered breeder, but I would have preferred to wait a little longer to have Harriet spayed. Thankfully, she is home and already causing havoc - thank goodness


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

Truman said:


> Cross posted from Catchat
> 
> Please sign the following petition and pass on to others
> 
> Petition to: make it law that everyone, apart from registered breeders, has to have their cat/dog neutered/spayed by the time they reach 6 months of age. | Number10.gov.uk


no way
i would not spay or neuter at that age
none of my dogs will ever be done unless health requires it


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I agree with neutering but I also would not be happy neutering at 6 months of age. Far too young IMO. 
Around 1 year is ideal for medium/small dogs 18 months for larger breeds 

It's also worth bearing in mind that very nervous dogs can often do with a bit of testosterone during their secondary fear period to give them confidence so neutering may not be an option or may be based to be delayed. 

I'm all for neutering and responsible dog ownership but 6 months is too young IMO


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> .
> Every dog should be accessed on an individual basis,what may be fine for one dog may not be right for another.


Precisely


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Going with the majority here there is no way I would ever consider castrating a dog a six months its barbaric


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

Although I did not draft the petition, I did cross post it here so I feel I should give my own feelings on the issue. 

Firstly, I would point out that while some may find fault with the wording of the petition it should be acknowledged that the intentions behind it were good - to reduce the suffering of animals by reducing their number in a humane way, i.e. by stopping irresponsible breeding rather than pts those that can't find homes. I am sure most people here would not disagree with this . 

However, while it is recommended (by vets) that cats are spayed/neutered at 6 months I have no knowledge of dogs and must emphatically state that my view is that they should be neutered only as and when medically safe as recommended by a vet. In some ways I wonder if the problem of responsible ownership for dogs should perhaps be tackled differently insofar as unlike cats they do not (should not) have freedom to roam, and therefore breed, indiscriminantly. 

How would you dog owners tackle the problem?


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

wont be signing this, dont believe in having them done at such a young age, they are still babies at this age and need time to mature and when it comes to dogs then they have to be complete to show not sure about cats and their showing requirements.


----------

